# Helmets- they all look the same!



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys I'm looking to buy a new helmet soon and I'd like to get something a little different than the every day XC helmet. I like the looks of the Kali Carbon that was reviewed here on the site but I just don't have $200 to spend on a helmet right now. Can you guys suggest anything that looks a little "better" than the average Wal Mart Schwinn helmet but doesn't cost as much as my car payment?


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

can't get it right now? ...but if you currently have one that works...get the one you want later then. if you don't treat yourself to a little stoke who else is gonna?! lots of choices better than WalMart style---fox, giro, bell, right off with plenty of choices under 2 benjis


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

Normally I'd spring for it but I "treated" myself to over 3k worth of bikes and parts this winter. (1k if the girlfriend asks) To me the Giro's, Bells, etc all just have that same basic look to them. Some of the Fox stuff has a decent look to it though.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm getting one of these soon...mostly because I would prefer my safety equipment made in Germany rather than China. It's ironic to me that China, the land of exploding tires, lead paint in toys, and melamine in baby formula, has somehow almost cornered the market on cycling safety gear.

http://us.uvex-sports.com/cycling/products/?pNavi=11&pModel=xp+100


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Check out the pro-tec cyphon, good reviews on here. $90 or less.
http://pro-tec.net/cyphon-bike-helmet.php


----------



## chronic64 (Jan 9, 2011)

I like the look of the Urge Endur-o-matic, it'll probably be my next helmet.

http://www.urgebike.com/accueil_gb.html


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks so much for these guys! I like all of them! I knew there would be some sweet ones out there hiding from me


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just picked up a 661 recon and im pretty pleased with it. Looks a lil different than the norm.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

2fargon said:


> Hey guys I'm looking to buy a new helmet soon and I'd like to get something a little different than the every day XC helmet. I like the looks of the Kali Carbon that was reviewed here on the site but I just don't have $200 to spend on a helmet right now. Can you guys suggest anything that looks a little "better" than the average Wal Mart Schwinn helmet but doesn't cost as much as my car payment?


All that really matters is fit. The helmet MUST fit well to work and be comfortable. The price does not matter. The $200 helmet may not fit you at all while the $40 one may fit perfectly.


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

Most helmets might look the same but they sure do not fit the same. Manufacturers specify the helmet size but fit is much more complicated than circumference of head.

I am not trolling but maybe if you haven't noticed difference between fit you have been wearing way too large helmets?


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

As Shiggy mentioned, it must fit. Every helmet within a brand fits differently. Do not buy helmets on line unless you know the helmet fits well and is comfortable. You must be able to try them on. So try and visit 

Example.

I love how the Bell Sweep fits. I damaged my last one. So I started looking at the Bell Volt. Good looking helmet, lots of vents for high air flow. Doesn't fit. But the Alchera fits perfectly.


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

markom said:


> Most helmets might look the same but they sure do not fit the same. Manufacturers specify the helmet size but fit is much more complicated than circumference of head.
> 
> I am not trolling but maybe if you haven't noticed difference between fit you have been wearing way too large helmets?


Agree 100% there. My first helmet was a Wal Mart helmet I bought in a hurry and it fit my head just a little funny and it always gave me a headache. The Specialized helmet I have now fits great, it just looks kinda goofy. I'm looking more for suggestions on cool looking helmets that I can shop around for/try on etc. I've learned on several occasions that a helmet is an important piece of equipment. I guess I just like wearing stuff that I like to look at as well.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

2fargon said:


> Agree 100% there. My first helmet was a Wal Mart helmet I bought in a hurry and it fit my head just a little funny and it always gave me a headache. The Specialized helmet I have now fits great, it just looks kinda goofy. I'm looking more for suggestions on cool looking helmets that I can shop around for/try on etc. I've learned on several occasions that a helmet is an important piece of equipment. I guess I just like wearing stuff that I like to look at as well.


But you started this by saying all helmets look the same. Now you like the look of some and not others. Can not have it both ways.


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

shiggy said:


> But you started this by saying all helmets look the same. Now you like the look of some and not others. Can not have it both ways.


I wouldn't read into it too much man. I'm just looking for a cool looking helmet


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I recently switched from a fox flux to a bell volt. Love the volt, its like its not even on my head. You can get them on ebay for about $130 or get a discontinued color for $100. They definately "look" cool but the comfort and lightness is where its at.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

To be truly unique, why not run a Darth Vader helmet?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*Catlike Whisper Deluxe*

wifey wants one of these when her giro athlon is kaput

review: http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...dard/product/review-catlike-whisper-10-37435/

manufacturers page: http://www.catlike.es/en/products/helmets/whisper-plus-1/whisper-deluxe/

they are abit spendy - but she'll be a friend to passing bees 

.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Hat*

BIKE MAGAZINE JUST REVIEWED a bunch of helmets and Bell has one 90bucks looks decent.


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

net wurker said:


> To be truly unique, why not run a Darth Vader helmet?


Now that's a good idea! I actually have a talking Darth Vader helmet I could throw on for the next ride :thumbsup:

Thanks for the links guys


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

curtboroff said:


> Check out the pro-tec cyphon, good reviews on here. $90 or less.
> http://pro-tec.net/cyphon-bike-helmet.php


im gonna get one. i like the idea of a multi impact lid. not that i fall on my head alot but it seems more robust than your typical xc helmet. and bonus, the black/ crimson perfectly matches my camelpak! lol


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, nothing is more overrated then expensive helmets.

I just picked up a Giro Hex, by far my most expensive lid. I woulda done Bern, but they did what few manufacturers can do, which is make my head an object so large that it altered the moon's orbit.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a Giro Xen - the best helmet I've ever tried on bar none (better even than the new Xar) My two son's wear a Fox Flux and a Giro Hex.

Look closely at the construction of the Giro Xen and it's easy to see why it's many unique features make it one of the most popular helmets out there. For other options...

*Seven of Next Season's Best All-Mountain Helmets*
http://bicycling.com/blogs/thestrai...en-of-next-seasons-best-all-mountain-helmets/


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

The Uvex 100 is the one I want but I just got a new helmet last year and a back up.. this thing is cool.. I have read reviews saying its kind of narrow, but if you get past that its very adjustable..

http://www.artscyclery.com/descpage-UVXXP10.html


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

i got to vote for the Urge edur-o-matic. i think someone here may have already mentioned it, but it's very light and doesn't have that classic egg-head shape. 
i suppose only time will tell (how much heat it holds in 90f weather) but for under 100 bones it's a great deal.


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

manabiker said:


> The Uvex 100 is the one I want but I just got a new helmet last year and a back up.. this thing is cool.. I have read reviews saying its kind of narrow, but if you get past that its very adjustable..
> 
> http://www.artscyclery.com/descpage-UVXXP10.html


I really like this one


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

istandalone said:


> i got to vote for the Urge edur-o-matic. i think someone here may have already mentioned it, but it's very light and doesn't have that classic egg-head shape.
> i suppose only time will tell (how much heat it holds in 90f weather) but for under 100 bones it's a great deal.


Agreed. I think this is my favorite one so far. Now to just find a shop within driving distance that stocks some of these puppies


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

Clones123 said:


> I have a Giro Xen - the best helmet I've ever tried on bar none (better even than the new Xar) My two son's wear a Fox Flux and a Giro Hex.
> 
> Look closely at the construction of the Giro Xen and it's easy to see why it's many unique features make it one of the most popular helmets out there. For other options...
> 
> ...


Man, I really like this one too. Crap! Now there's too many I like!


----------

